# Male Guppy Bully!



## DeJay126

So, it seems as though my problems with these dang guppies will never end! I have lost three over the past 36 hours more than likely because I didn't take enough time acclimating them to the tank. Now, there's two left and one keeps picking on the other! I'm not sure if the one being bullied came into the tank like this, but he's missing one of his fins on the side of his body, and a piece of the fan on the tail is missing. He could have come into the tank like this, but IMMEDIATELY after putting all the fish into the tank, the bully started chasing the other one around and hasn't stopped in almost 2 days. I've read online that I should either move the bully or give him back to the pet store, what do you suggest. I do not have a quarantine tank yet, but will have one eventually, so I only have the one tank that the whole community is in. I dont want my little guy to get picked on so much that he dies. I really like how the guppies look, but I'm thinking I may need to reconsider having them around with all of the problems I seem to be having with them....*c/p*


----------



## dalfed

Throw him in a pail or bowl with tank water for the night. See if it helps


----------



## DeJay126

dalfed said:


> Throw him in a pail or bowl with tank water for the night. See if it helps


The bully or the one being bullied?


----------



## jamnigh

The bully. I had the same thing, I bought 4 guppies from LPS and one just bullied the others till they died, I thought maybe it was just too small of a tank. I put him into my larger tank and added another male, and he did the same thing. After doing my research and asking on here, found out that they can be like that if there is only one or two other males, or if you add new males into a tank with males currently in it. Remove him out for a few days (if possible) and then acclimate him back in. That should take care of it.


----------



## DeJay126

Just to update you guys, the one that was being bullied is looking bad. I thought he was getting nipped, still not sure if he was, but now I know for sure that he has fin rot. The fin on his side is completely gone, and his tail has lost all of its color and is half gone. I put him in a bucket, but he didn't look so good. Hopefully he's alive when I get home. I'm going to set up a quarantine tank this weekend with a 5 gallon. 

Now, when I go to get new guppies...since I only have one left in my tank can I add 3 more males and expect them to be okay or will the guy that's in there now pick on the new guys? Whether the other guppy lives or not I'm still going to get three more.

And I checked over the rest of the fish, no signs of fin rot.


----------



## jamnigh

Keep an eye on all the fish, any signs at all of rot make sure you start treatment.

As far as the guppies...when you get new, personally I would pull the "bully" out for a day or two before you get the others, that way you can put them all in at the same time. This should prevent any and all bullying from him.


----------



## DeJay126

jamnigh said:


> Keep an eye on all the fish, any signs at all of rot make sure you start treatment.
> 
> As far as the guppies...when you get new, personally I would pull the "bully" out for a day or two before you get the others, that way you can put them all in at the same time. This should prevent any and all bullying from him.


Yeah, I'm going to keep a very close eye on them. I haven't noticed any signs but I will treat immediately if I see anything. I will pull him from the tank tonight and give it a few days before I get any more.


----------



## rtmaston

I agree keep an eye on them.good luck


----------



## DeJay126

Everything is still going good. The last remaining guppy is doing fine, the rest of the fish show no symptoms of Fin Rot, but I will be keeping a close eye on them all!


----------

